# Idaho Moose - Adding 20 Tags



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Idaho has added 20 more moose tags to the Northern Region. Now the already good moose draw odds will get better.

Article
http://www.spokesman.com/blogs/outdoors/2015/jan/26/20-moose-tags-added-north-idaho-hunts/

Moose Sheep and Goat Guidebook
http://fishandgame.idaho.gov/public/docs/rules/MGSrules.pdf

Idaho's Website Hunt Planner to Look at Harvest Statistics
http://fishandgame.idaho.gov/ifwis/huntplanner/huntplanner.aspx

Remember Idaho is a pure lottery state with a 10% quota going to Non-Residents. Your odds are the same as the Residents until the 10% quota is made. The only thing that is a bummer is that during the April 1-30 application process you have to fork out 2 grand to apply. If you don't draw, you get your money back.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Moose control tags!?! How would it be???


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

It blows my mind to think that here in Utah I do not even have a 1% chance of drawing a moose tag with 15 points without applying for a CWMU. If you just go one state north there are under drawn moose tags and you can hunt Moose every year. I know for a fact that finding a moose in Unit 27 would be an amazing accomplishment. Shooting that moose and packing that moose out is a completely different story.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Nambaster said:


> It blows my mind to think that here in Utah I do not even have a 1% chance of drawing a moose tag with 15 points without applying for a CWMU. If you just go one state north there are under drawn moose tags and you can hunt Moose every year. I know for a fact that finding a moose in Unit 27 would be an amazing accomplishment. Shooting that moose and packing that moose out is a completely different story.


And if you go a little bit further north you can purchase them over the counter.

Utah is not a moose state. They survive here but that is about it.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

and on top of that..............Alaska has caribou, brown bears and tons of salmon.

One of these days the UDWR may figure things out...........


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Nambaster said:


> It blows my mind to think that here in Utah I do not even have a 1% chance of drawing a moose tag with 15 points without applying for a CWMU. If you just go one state north there are under drawn moose tags and you can hunt Moose every year. I know for a fact that finding a moose in Unit 27 would be an amazing accomplishment. Shooting that moose and packing that moose out is a completely different story.


Cache 0.05%
Chalk 0.19%
East Canyon 0.4%
Kamas 0.12%
Morgan 0.94%
North Slope Summit 0.21%
North Slope 3 Corners 1.8%
Ogden 0.08%
South Slope Vernal 0.34%
South Slope Yellowstone 0.31%
Wasatch Mountains 0.21 %

To be exact.

Utah 83 permits

Idaho 704 Permits

Whatever you do, don't look at the Sheep Odds - Because if you do, you will purchase a house in Idaho and commute to work every day even if you live in St George.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I am putting earnest money down on a house in Idaho as we speak!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

3arabians said:


> Moose control tags!?! How would it be???


Some units are 100% year after year and some units are 0-50% year after year.

Some areas have more than one season.

Those areas are very interesting especially if you see how many people actually apply.

The 2,000 up front keeps a lot of people from applying for the draws.


----------



## Archin (Oct 5, 2013)

If you draw they keep the 2 grand? Or do they give you 1500 back so you can go hunting?


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Nambaster said:


> I am putting earnest money down on a house in Idaho as we speak!!! :mrgreen:


Are you really?


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

Living in a state with 1/2 the population of people and double the population of moose makes a difference:mrgreen:


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

2 grand and some change is the cost of the non resident tag. You could try the Idaho super tag, if you don't want to fork the cash. You can draw a free tag at odds of 0.0005% for a 5 dollar entry


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

RandomElk16 said:


> Are you really?


Ya.... Like MuscleWhitefish says: It is pretty much just like paying nonresident fees to hunt Utah, but as a Resident of Idaho there are just more perks.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Nambaster said:


> Ya.... Like MuscleWhitefish says: It is pretty much just like paying nonresident fees to hunt Utah, but as a Resident of Idaho there are just more perks.


Well, since we are property owning neighbors we are basically family. So are you going to have me up to Idaho for an elk hunt???


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

sending PM. :grin:


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Nambaster said:


> sending PM. :grin:


If I dont draw in Utah, I'll get an OTC Idaho elk tag.

If you guys spot any Big Blonde or Cinnamon Bruins in your adventures, give me a shout.

:mrgreen:


----------



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

MuscleWhitefish said:


> If you guys spot any Big Blonde or Cinnamon Bruins in your adventures, give me a shout.
> 
> :mrgreen:


I know two sisters that match the description.


----------

